# In search for the Junan Taiso



## Vonbek (May 31, 2007)

Hello,

I plan to have a little training every morning, some kind of body conditionning. I think the better thing might be to do the Junan Taiso. In the version I got. I've the _Junan Undo no Gata. _Are there more Katas in the Junan Taiso?

Many thanks for your reading, best regards.


----------



## mrhnau (May 31, 2007)

Try looking here...

http://www.geocities.com/yowie_26/12.htm

http://www.bda-ninpo.com/html_english/basics_junan.html


----------



## Vonbek (Jun 1, 2007)

Domo arigato.


----------



## Bujingodai (Jun 23, 2007)

My old Shidoshi made a tape for us all to use at home, I could make a take off from that and send it to you.
It's pretty good and he was fit and flexible.


----------



## Vonbek (Jun 25, 2007)

Bujingodai said:


> My old Shidoshi made a tape for us all to use at home, I could make a take off from that and send it to you.
> It's pretty good and he was fit and flexible.



Thank you Bujingodai, but I don't know how we can achieve this because I live in France.


----------



## Indagator (Oct 29, 2011)

Bujingodai said:


> My old Shidoshi made a tape for us all to use at home, I could make a take off from that and send it to you.
> It's pretty good and he was fit and flexible.



Still got that tape?


----------

